
Data is your biggest digital hurdle. DataOps will help you clear it - liveinthecloud
http://www.cio.com/article/3209188/data-management/data-is-your-biggest-digital-hurdle-dataops-will-help-you-clear-it.html#tk.twt_cso
======
liveinthecloud
What are the biggest challenges people here have faced in terms of handling
data?

